# Sugerencia: Favorite threads



## Schenker

Hola. Escribo para sugerir la creación de una opción para tener "Favorite Threads". O sea, poder tener marcados o en una lista de favoritos (tal como existe en la mayoría de los navegadores para las páginas webs que consideramos favoritas) algunos threads que contienen información que consideramos relevante y queremos tenerla a mano para acceder a ella rápidamente o por si estamos apurados y no podemos leer un thread, pero queremos "marcarlo" para leerlo en un futuro. 

Chao.


----------



## ILT

Hola Schenker:

No sé hasta dónde sea posible crear o activar una opción como la que mencionas, pero si es un hilo en que no has participado, podrías probar a suscribirte a él. De esa forma, te llegará un mensaje de correo electrónico cada vez que alguien participe en él, y te aparecerá en tu Panel de Control (o User Control Panel) en tu lista de hilos a los que estás suscrito.


----------



## Jana337

ILT said:


> Hola Schenker:
> 
> No sé hasta dónde sea posible crear o activar una opción como la que mencionas, pero si es un hilo en que no has participado, podrías probar a suscribirte a él. De esa forma, te llegará un mensaje de correo electrónico cada vez que alguien participe en él, y te aparecerá en tu Panel de Control (o User Control Panel) en tu lista de hilos a los que estás suscrito.


Moreover, you can create subscription folders. If you like a thread very much, simply move it to your favorites.


----------



## Schenker

Conozco esas opciones, pero no son lo mismo que yo planteaba...Pero no importa, no sabía que es casi imposible implementar ciertas opciones en el foro, lo siento.

Chao.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Schenker*:

En este hilo podrás ver que, casualmente hace justo un año, propuse algo por el estilo. 
Verás que, al final, hubo buena voluntad por parte de *Mike* pero, quizá debido al exceso de trabajo del equipo moderador, la idea quedó en agua de borrajas... 

Pese a aquel intento -que aún no está oficialmente cerrado- apoyo tu propuesta ya que a mí también me parece una buena iniciativa.


----------



## hantonio

sim embargo,la amplia movilización de los ciudadanos que exigen sus derechos ,era un enlace común en muchas de sus historias de exito
como lideres ,intentando responder la demanda de su pueblo.

me parece....


----------



## anthodocheio

ILT said:


> Hola Schenker:
> 
> No sé hasta dónde sea posible crear o activar una opción como la que mencionas, pero si es un hilo en que no has participado, podrías probar a suscribirte a él. De esa forma, te llegará un mensaje de correo electrónico cada vez que alguien participe en él, y te aparecerá en tu Panel de Control (o User Control Panel) en tu lista de hilos a los que estás suscrito.


 
Hola a todos: 
Llevo participando más que un año en este foro y no sé cómo suscribirme en un thead. ¿Me pueden decir?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Jana337

By default, you are subscribed to all threads you participate in and receive an e-mail when those threads are updated (you can turn it off here; just scroll down a bit, or you can choose another mode of subscription, e.g. subscription without e-mails).

If you want to subscribe to threads you have not contributed to, here's how (option 2b).


----------



## anthodocheio

Jana337 said:


> By default, you are subscribed to all threads you participate in and receive an e-mail when those threads are updated (you can turn it off here; just scroll down a bit, or you can choose another mode of subscription, e.g. subscription without e-mails).
> 
> If you want to subscribe to threads you have not contributed to, here's how (option 2b).


 
Wow! Thanks! Lots of things to read! I hope I already know most of them..

Great job Jana!


----------

